# Building A Hoop Coop



## GPS1504 (Dec 10, 2013)

GPS1504 submitted a new Article:

Building A Hoop Coop



> Have you ever found your chickens in a place you did not want, or expect, them to be? Have you ever come outside to find eggs in the shoes you left on your front porch or not been able to find any eggs at all? Worse yet, have your chickens fallen victim to that which goes bump in the night, leaving only a pile of feathers and no clue as to what the exact culprit may be?
> 
> These things happen, but there are measures you can take to prevent them. Until you decide to place your chickens in the...


Read more about this article here...


----------



## usamachicken (Oct 30, 2013)

this house is cool!!! will be trying it


----------

